# IT Jobs in canada



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi buddies,

how are the IT jobs in canada. can we get jobs in cananda?

regards.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I.T. is not on the list anymore as there are already too many Canadians in I.T. The field is over saturated. Start looking at other countries is this in your field.


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

Hi, I work in the IT industry myself. It should not be that hard to find a job here specially if you intend to study here first and get a degree from a Canadian university.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Depends what type of IT. If you are an experienced and senior IT professional, chances are a large company will hire you.

For a senior position, the LMO is relatively easy to obtain for the employer. With job offer and LMO, you can still apply for FSW if you have sufficient points, even if not on the list of 24 occupations.


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

If you get a job offer and LMO you can also apply for a work permit and move to canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> Well I.T. is not on the list anymore as there are already too many Canadians in I.T. The field is over saturated. Start looking at other countries is this in your field.


You should probably check the list again...

2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers)
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers

Backgrounder — Information for Applicants to the New Federal Skilled Worker Program


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

Also I suggest you see find a job in Canada, will give u an idea of how to find and apply for jobs.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You should probably check the list again...
> 
> 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers)
> 2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers
> ...


That not alot of variations in IT on the list...so what if you are in IT then you have a less chance of finding work or.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

It means that out of all of the hundreds of different job types, these 24 are most in demand (perhaps not exactly, but close enough).

It doesn't mean other jobs are not in demand, simply these are most urgently needed.

Giving away a PR visa without arranged employed is a big deal and involves lots of risk to the Canadian tax payer, which is why the list is small.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

IT is now back on the NOC list. If you don't believe then take a look for yourself. Better that you get your immigration sorted out before hunt for the job remotely.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

coyne20 said:


> IT is now back on the NOC list. If you don't believe then take a look for yourself. Better that you get your immigration sorted out before hunt for the job remotely.


Hi can you pls share the procedure for applying this visa.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

How many IT jobs on the NOC list, is a deployment engineer on the list ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@Gretzky427: this is the current NOC list with occupations for FSW:
Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers

@Gurpreethm: you can apply here: 
Apply – Federal skilled workers


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

EVHB said:


> @Gretzky427: this is the current NOC list with occupations for FSW:
> Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers
> 
> @Gurpreethm: you can apply here:
> Apply – Federal skilled workers


Do i fall into any of the categorys - 

I have 4yrs experience as a Deployment Engineer, my job entails working with SOE, port patching, switches, AD, IT troubleshooting, asset management.

Certifications are, SDI Service Desk Analyst and CompTIA A+, soon to be Windows 8, Windows Server 2008r2/2012 certifications.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Check out the description at the NOC:
Quick Search - Results
You have to prove that you have worked in a profession that is on the list, for at least 1 year in the past 10 years. And you should have performed ALL the essential duties + most of the main duties that are mentioned in the NOC for that qualifying profession.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Do i fall into any of the categorys -
> 
> I have 4yrs experience as a Deployment Engineer, my job entails working with SOE, port patching, switches, AD, IT troubleshooting, asset management.
> 
> Certifications are, SDI Service Desk Analyst and CompTIA A+, soon to be Windows 8, Windows Server 2008r2/2012 certifications.


There are two IT categories on the list:

2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers)
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers

I would suggest your occupation falls in to neither, but review the NOC descriptions to confirm.


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a very informative information getting by this post about the IT Education in Canada.I also IT person and canada is the best place according to me.


----------

